# the "My other hobby is ______" thread



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

so, we have a lot of talented musicians up in this business, and as I am sitting here going through and editting some wedding photos I did a couple weeks ago I was just wondering what everyone else is doing with their spare time when they're not strumming the geetar or doing something music related.

not to state the obvious, but I dabble in the photography. I used to spend a lot more time on it before I picked up the guitar.

how about the rest of you?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

My 'real job' and hobby would be web development and design..... And drinking of course!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Currently, golf. I used to play a lot, then kids came along and other things in a busy life. This year, I've taken some lessons and played more than I have in a year since probably 1997-98. I suck but I like it. Shot 91 today. Funny how it goes, that was my best score of the year yet my worst day putting. 38 putts and not a single 1-putt, for the first time in 12 rounds this year.

I change hobbies every year or 2 pretty religiously. Computer gaming is a constant through all of that, since about 1997. I build my own desktop computers, refreshing every 2 years or so and saving money by salvaging parts from previous builds - my DVD drive is probably 5 years old, for example.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, nothing exciting, besides guitars, my other main interest is reading.

I've spent a fair bit of time in bookstores & libraries in addition to music stores.
If you're going to get me a gift card--you can't go wrong with a music store or a bookstore (At least for realistic giftcards--for unrealistic ones--how about a car dealer?)

I do other stuff as well--like go online--but that's reading a lot of the time as well.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I think gaming is the one hobby I can no longer get into since probably mid/early 2000s

I pick up the occasional game, finish it and go on a long stint of no gaming. I tend to pick up new hobbies often as well, but my camera has stuck around for quite some time and made me some good coin in the process. in fact, it just bought me an AC4 and a squier classic vibe.

i'm very in and out of golfing, as it can be strenuous on the wallet. I've yet to break 100, but come close a few times.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

cooking (don't tell my wife i love it, she considers it one of my chores and running / cycling to offset my love for cooking / eating


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Drinking beer on my floating Lizard lounge......

launching the lounge 










Me and my friends doing what they do best 









This is why


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For me its golf. Play about 200 games a year in the ottawa area. But next year probably go back to fishing as the golf thing is not getting any easier.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to have lots of hobbies, but then I had kids...

These days, after guitar, the activity that consumes the second largest amount of free time is playing hockey, but its a distant second. I also play volleyball and keep fish. And in the summer, I grow vegetables.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Soccer, longboarding, bedroom Olympics...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to do a lot of sports (soccer, hockey, martial arts, cycling), but no time these days sadly (which explains the extra lbs I'm carrying!). 

Nowadays, I spend most of my free time reading, or shooting pool. In the summer, I BBQ a lot. I year-round, I can be found swinging my 2 cats around my apartment


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I love to cook, but it's a necessity not a hobby!  My other hobby is Mountainbikeing. I race in a league on Wed nights. I also try to hit the gym 3-4 days a week, kickboxing and free weights.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

playing hockey, but my interest has been waning in the last year or two (i gave up sunday afternoon hockey to get back into being in a band)...i enjoy cooking, but not baking, lol, and have recently developed a kind of obsession with the DC Universe (never collected comics until I read Crisis on Infinite Earths a couple of years ago, and now I'm hooked...lol)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Curling for 6 months in the winter. Definitely helps to get through the cold winter months doing something I enjoy. Throw in playing piano, guitar, recording music and running my farm (cattle & horses). I keep pretty busy, which is just the way I like it.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

My other hobby is making _this _go faster, turn quicker, etc.....


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

bw66 said:


> I used to have lots of hobbies, but then I had kids...


Ditto. I have ten month old twin boys. Sleeping and eating have become luxuries, even playing guitar has been relegated to ten minute sessions.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hunting, Lounging at poolside, Boating and Fishing, ATV riding, Golfing. It sure takes away from music a lot when the weather is Favorable! I wish there was a 48 hour day sometimes!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Big_Daddy said:


> My other hobby is making _this _go faster, turn quicker, etc.....


That's a beauty!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Drinking beer whilst grilling meat over a hardwood fire.

And amateur radio sometimes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

like many of you, i used to have lots of hobbies. now i have one. in the future, i would like to try out an r/c plane. that seems like a fun hobby.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A Mini that takes up two parking spaces... isn't that like an oxymoron ?? Nice car.. can I test drive it on some drainage ditches 



Big_Daddy said:


> My other hobby is making _this _go faster, turn quicker, etc.....lofu


kkjuw


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really enjoy cooking, reading and drinkin tea. Those three things can keep me busy all day long!
Since a little bit more than a year I am a hobbyist plublisher. I've started a little fanzine with a friend of mine. Creatve writing in less then 300 words. This thing is starting to take a lot of place in my life!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

When I get the chance, I take pictures of fish. I'm also learning how to sail as well this summer. They don't make enough hours in the day to allow me time to get bored...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> Since a little bit more than a year I am a hobbyist plublisher. I've started a little fanzine with a friend of mine. Creatve writing in less then 300 words. This thing is starting to take a lot of place in my life!


I forgot about writing - I started a blog a little over a year ago, and its been fun. Though its a guitar blog, so I'm not sure that counts as an "other hobby".


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Woodworking. I have a separate shop just outside the house, with just about everything I need to do my projects. ( I could always use more tools! Lee Valley, oh yeah baby!)
One day I hope to start building guitars. Fortunately I live in an area where there is an abundant supply of wood, and I have a couple of friends who own sawmills.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> A Mini that takes up two parking spaces... isn't that like an oxymoron ?? Nice car.. can I test drive it on some drainage ditches
> 
> kkjuw


Ha ha... I normally don't park that way (I hate people who do that!). This was taken at a car show at work. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> That's a beauty!


Thanks! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Started playing tennis a couple of years ago. I used to play squash competitively, that was more than a hobby for sure, but now I have switched over to tennis and am having a blast. My 'day' job would be a hobby for most, I am an artist. So really, my whole life has always been a 'hobby'.:banana:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

guitar is my other hobby...


this has been my first for 40 years...











taking pictures is another...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

nice work Sneakypete! what are you doing in Japan?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hobbies? Hmm..........I have too many but here are a few.

Skiing
Fishing
Reading
Teaching
Badminton
Tennis
Camping


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hum..use to be golf during summer...a good 120 rounds a summer at least...since my back wont let me do it anymore...back to photography a bit...did it professionnaly for 15 years and still own all my gear...and also...making guitar....like this latest one..


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks... I am teaching English...but I use the term loosely...more like entertaining though since the end of March I have been concentrating more on selling guitars on line in Japan, kinda burned out on the teaching thing...I need to get outta here for a while and am thinking of going home in September for a while...been 9 years since I`ve been back...far too long.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, Besides building guitars I'am into 1/4 scale Rc cars. I'am building a Top fuel dragster when finished will be around 9' long.







.







.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes when I ask my Japanese students what their hobbies are, some say sleeping...maybe they`ve seen that pic?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Cars. Specifically MOPAR cars - Dodge Plymouth Chrysler and all the cousin companies from throughout the years like AMC.
I have a 1971 New Yorker that's road worthy at the moment.
I have a 69 Dodge Charger project on the go... for about 8 years now.
And I acquired a 68 Dodge Charger project last year that will sit until I get the 69 done.

Magic. My uncle is a magician and a ventriloquist and I've always been fascinated with both. I've drifted more towards the magic as I like the idea of puzzling people while providing some level of entertainment.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

PTModIT said:


> Hi, Besides building guitars I'am into 1/4 scale Rc cars...QUOTE]
> 
> sigiifaI have never seen that kind of thing. Looks like a blast! Do you race them? Is there a venue for such things?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I have always been into anything mechanical with wheels. For parades I built a motorized LazyBoy using a 2 stroke pocketbike engine and now I am into building bicycles.

Mark


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

This is me years ago before kids.

Mark


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

283, 318 or 409? 14" boots on the back with a beer keg pressure system on the front.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Do I race them? I wish.No club stuff, just my neighbour and I . He has RC stuff too.There is racing in the States,In Canada,Not that I know of. I would like to get something going here in Ontario.These 1/4 scale cars are from the late 80's to the late 90's.There were alot of 1/4 scale companies making these cars back then but now you can count them on one hand.I have Racos and WCMs.Do a search.There is also 1/4 scale websites. I would post them but I'am not sure about promoting websites.One is geared more or less toward collectors and another for drag racing.Thanks.​


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Short Circuit said:


> I have always been into anything mechanical with wheels. For parades I built a motorized LazyBoy using a 2 stroke pocketbike engine and now I am into building bicycles.
> 
> Mark


I want one--how much to build one?
Although I don't know where I could drive it...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

....reading. somehow i manage one or two books a month, reading while i exercise. that's the only opportunity i get, sadly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

david henman said:


> ....reading. somehow i manage one or two books a month, reading while i exercise. that's the only opportunity i get, sadly.


I listed reading as well, and I too have less time to read than I used to--mostly on my lunch breaks.
Or in the evening if I'm awake enough and not playing guitar or online.
But some days I just decide to read.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

The T bucket had a 468" big block chev in it, ran 9.40 @ 143 mph. it was a fun ride.
I could have sold that chair 10 times that day lol
I have about $250 in parts in that chair and the actual chair was free.

Mark


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I collect art, paintings that is, some first nations carvings also. My latest painting was done by bluesmostly. I visited him at his home this summer and bought this painting about a month later I bought it as a birthday present for my wife, anyway it is an addition to a couple of small Robert Bateman's, some Jim Collins and various other B.C. artists. This is some thing I have always done aside from buying over priced vintage, collector and antique guitars, at least I let other people see them when they come over. I hope you like good paintings. 
http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j378/mrmusicmechanic/-gctrees18x14ap.jpg


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I collect art, paintings that is, some first nations carvings also. My latest painting was done by bluesmostly. I visited him at his home this summer and bought this painting about a month later I bought it as a birthday present for my wife, anyway it is an addition to a couple of small Robert Bateman's, some Jim Collins and various other B.C. artists. This is some thing I have always done aside from buying over priced vintage, collector and antique guitars, at least I let other people see them when they come over. I hope you like good paintings.
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j378/mrmusicmechanic/-gctrees18x14ap.jpg


Thanks Earl, great fun meeting you, enjoy the painting.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I collect art, paintings that is, some first nations carvings also. My latest painting was done by bluesmostly. I visited him at his home this summer and bought this painting about a month later I bought it as a birthday present for my wife, anyway it is an addition to a couple of small Robert Bateman's, some Jim Collins and various other B.C. artists. This is some thing I have always done aside from buying over priced vintage, collector and antique guitars, at least I let other people see them when they come over. I hope you like good paintings.
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j378/mrmusicmechanic/-gctrees18x14ap.jpg


That's beautiful!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's a great painting, sir.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a beauty. I have a couple of John Lennard's that are very similar. Love it. 

Bluesmostly you are terrific!



fredyfreeloader said:


> I collect art, paintings that is, some first nations carvings also. My latest painting was done by bluesmostly. I visited him at his home this summer and bought this painting about a month later I bought it as a birthday present for my wife, anyway it is an addition to a couple of small Robert Bateman's, some Jim Collins and various other B.C. artists. This is some thing I have always done aside from buying over priced vintage, collector and antique guitars, at least I let other people see them when they come over. I hope you like good paintings.
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j378/mrmusicmechanic/-gctrees18x14ap.jpg


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm into target rifle shooting, hunting, and model railroading.


----------

